

Ask HN: C++ book for pythonista? - kaahne

Hi.
This must be one of the most asked question in CS, but bear with me for a second.<p>I need a C++ book, and the amount of possible reference makes it hard to make a good choice.<p>Ideally, this book doesn't start from the very beginning (e.g. "There are many types : int, float, ...), and explains the many subtlety, best practices and traps of modern C++.<p>I learned Java in school, and used Python a lot for work and side projects. I've used a bit of C++ throughout school and for particular projects requiring specific libraries, but do not have extensive knowledge of it (up to now, I've refrained from using "new", or any kind of pointer more complicated than an iterator for fear of screwing things up ... yeah, I know). Obviously, this is not enough, and I would like to go further.<p>Any Ideas ?
======
ccera
I suggest C++ Primer Plus, by Stephen Prata. It's well-written, clear, and
comprehensive.

I don't know of any good C++ books specifically for Python programmers, but
I've read/skimmed many C++ books and Prata's is easily the best.

------
gems
You're never going to find a book tailored for you that walks you through
everything. Pick any book, learn from it, experiment, make mistakes.

